# Solved: Outlook 2003 E-mail group distribution problem



## kagoffice (Dec 23, 2004)

I changed from outlook express to outlook 2003. Imported my addresses and lists. Most of my distribution lists work fine. But my largest one does not. When I tyry to send the email I get an error message that reads "an internal support function returned an error." And it will not send out the email.
What can I do to either fix my list or get 2003 not to care about it.
Kurt


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=222329


----------



## kagoffice (Dec 23, 2004)

While I didn't understand most of what that help file said. I got that duplicate names are bad. Found one eliminated it and that cleared it up.
Thanks
Kurt


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

You're welcome.


----------

